
I analyzed every book ever mentioned on Stack Overflow - gpresot
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/i-analyzed-every-book-ever-mentioned-on-stack-overflow-here-are-the-most-popular-ones-eee0891f1786#.kahj9ix21
======
appaloosa
Thanks for the insight and the link to lifehacker. For a newbie its helpful.

